# Is there a way to flash to stock .902?



## Minmongoblin (Nov 4, 2011)

Like if I'm on Eclipse and a new phone update comes out, is there an easy way to flash to the latest stock, or do I have to do that "Get back to update path" topic's methods every time? It's easy, but time consuming


----------



## Duckkarl (Jun 16, 2011)

Minmongoblin said:


> Like if I'm on Eclipse and a new phone update comes out, is there an easy way to flash to the latest stock, or do I have to do that "Get back to update path" topic's methods every time? It's easy, but time consuming


Until a fastboot file gets released, you would have to do the "get back to upgrade path."


----------



## sparky697 (Dec 14, 2011)

I just make sure to always do a back up right after an update that way all I have to do is restore it. Of course that only works if you only flashed roms and not leaked updates.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Minmongoblin (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh, you do a backup of the ROM-less state after a phone update? That's a good idea, I'll have to do that next time.


----------

